

Meet 'Rakshasa,' The Malware Infection Designed To Be Undetectable And Incurable - uladzislau
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/07/26/meet-rakshasa-the-malware-infection-designed-to-be-undetectable-and-incurable/

======
yogrish
History says all 'Rakshasas'(the demons in sanskrit) have been killed by a
savior. I don think it's inescapable.

------
drivebyacct2
I'd love to read about this from about anyone but Forbes. There are too many
errors to count.

~~~
pasbesoin
The article links to what it describes as the paper that was presented at
Black Hat. I haven't read it, but given that it was Black Hat and that the
link is to a PDF, I thought I'd run it through Google's online Doc Viewer:

[https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.toucan-
system....](https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.toucan-
system.com/research/blackhat2012_brossard_hardware_backdooring.pdf)

